# Runtime Error .........



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

OK forum technocrats what's going on here?

Every time I reply to a thread I get a runtime error each time I want to 'preview' or 'post'. The error message is as follows:-

A Runtime Error has occurred
Do you wish to debug?
Line 271 (271 for preview or 274 for post)
Error : Object expected

It just wont take no for an answer so I have to click on yes and then close down the Microsoft Script Debugger that keeps appearing - although in doing this it seems to 'preview' and 'post' OK.

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

I get this at work but not at home, except that mine WILL accept no for an answer. Therefore suspect some security measure either on the pc or on the way in/out of the network. Doesn't actually make a difference to what get's posted (still the usual bilge ) so I can't be arsed to get it sorted. Sorry that's not much help, but nobody else has confirmed you're not mad ;D.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

There's a bug in the script of one of the advert banners I believe.

I'll mention it to Jae again.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

All sorted now ............... recently installed Broadband and the 'installation' disc put a 'branded' IE6 version on the PC (without asking of course). This has been stripped out and and IE6 repaired - now works like a dream.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> All sorted now ............... recently installed Broadband and the 'installation' disc put a 'branded' IE6 version on the PC (without asking of course). This has been stripped out and and IE6 repaired - now works like a dream.


This has nothing to do with the version of IE.

It is a setting under Tools-Options-advanced: Disable script debugging. In my work laptop that I am not allowed to change the settings, I get the error all the time. But not my home PC.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> This has nothing to do with the version of IE.
> 
> It is a setting under Tools-Options-advanced: Disable script debugging. In my work laptop that I am not allowed to change the settings, I get the error all the time. But not my home PC.


Absolutely correct. The version of IE was still 6 but the Broadband installation disc overwrote some of the IE settings, including deselecting the 'disable script debugging' option. Rather than going through each setting laboriously I just 'repaired' the IE6 installation and all the crap was removed, including the branded header and options reset to my previous configuration.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

just installed Office 2003 and this started happening...thanks V for the solution! Â


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I get this Runtime Error all the time on my work laptop

[yawn] The IT company we use say it's down to Sun Microsysytems not being able to provide the latest Java system to Microsoft [/yawn]

So annoying, every time i go to post something i have click "No"


----------

